

Google's type-correction contextually understands key placement - JangoSteve
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=macvim+configuration+aloq

======
JangoSteve
For those not sure what they're looking at, with standard US-en qwerty layout,
"aloq" is what you get when you type "slow" with your hands accidentally
shifted one key to the left.

I found it interesting that Google searches and highlights the intended word,
"slow", in the results. But if you just search for .e.g "aloq" by itself [1],
it doesn't perform this correction (hence "contextually" in the title).

[1]
[https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=aloq](https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=aloq)

